# حصريا " ... جــدول أختيار مقاسات الجريلات ّّ



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2008)

جــدول أختيار مقاسات الجريلات 
الخاصه بأعمال تكييف الهواء 



​مثال :- 
إذا كــان معدل تغير الهواء في الدقيقة الواحد في غرفه مــا هو 400 CFM فيمكن من خلال هذا الجدول أختيار الجريله المناسبه وهي .





وهــنا نلاحظ وجود أختيارين للجرله 10*16 و 8*20 نأخذ المناسب لظروف التركييب 

أي استفسارات أنا في الخدمه . :56:​


----------



## عاشق العروبة (12 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجدول


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2008)

أشكرك اخي الفاضل عــاشق العروبه علي المرور


----------



## riad_abed (12 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## آغاميلاد (13 يونيو 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## المصرى 2003 (14 يونيو 2008)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 يونيو 2008)

المصرى 2003 قال:


> شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


 عفوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (14 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامر حجازى (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا م/محمد ممكن نشوف حاجة عن الدفيوزار
انا بصنع الفيوزار


----------



## م.وسيم (16 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك م محمد


----------



## وليد البنا (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس محمد . وبارك الله مسعاك


----------



## MOUSA77 (9 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
م. محمد عبد الفتاح
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب في هذا المنتدى الرائع

بالنسبة لاختيار مقاسات الجريلات فهو لا يتوقف فقط على كمية الهواء الخارجة من الجريلة 
ولكن يعتمد أيضا على سرعة الهواء الخارج من الجريلة face velocity 
والذي يختلف من تطبيق لآخر (السكني غير التجاري غير المستشفى وهكذا )

فالجدول المرفوع منكم لاختيار مقاسات الجريلات لأي تطبيق وعند أي سرعة 

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Sabtooh (9 أغسطس 2008)

يسلموا يالحلو ولكن هذا الجدول يوضح فقط أحجام الكريل ولا يوضح قوة الهواء الخارج واشياء اخرى كثييرة لا استطيع الآن شرحها لك وانصحك اخي العزيز بقراءة كتاب air master واذا اردت المساعدة في اي شئ انا حاضر لعيونك وهذا بحكم وظيغتي كمهندس تكييف في إحدى أكبر شركات التكييف في الخليج ...


----------



## elfar3on (6 يناير 2009)

Bgad Thanks Mooot


----------



## الحصري أبوياسر (8 يناير 2009)

شكر الله لك أخي المهندس محمد علي هذه المعلومات القيمة

وجــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا ً


----------



## قحطان العابدي (10 يناير 2009)

than you very much my brouther


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 يناير 2009)

يا سلام عليك يا مشرف يا رائع


----------



## عمووور المصري (10 يناير 2009)

رائع الف شكر


----------



## مهندس وسام العبيدي (11 يناير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس وسام العبيدي (11 يناير 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذا التوضيح


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 يناير 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## zanitty (15 فبراير 2009)

mousa77 قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> م. محمد عبد الفتاح
> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب في هذا المنتدى الرائع
> ...


سؤال بس
هى المقاسات اللى انت مختارها واخدها على اساس سرعه الهواء الخارج كام
و مختارها على اساس مستوى الصوت كام ديسبل


----------



## dido067 (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود يا باشمهندس و لكن يجب توضيح الآتي لعمل اختيار لمخارج الهواء:
Face Velocity و Through و Noise level و ذلك لاختلاف الاختيار حسب التطبيق.
كما يجب مراعاة انه في بعض الاماكن المهمه و الحرجه يجب عمل الاختيار من كتالوج نفس الشركه المورده للمخارج و ذلك لعدم تطابق الاختيار بين الشركات.
و يا ريت لو تكمل جميلك تشرح للزملاء كيفية عمل الاختيار و ذلك من كتالوج احدى الشركات المصنعه المحترمه و المعتمده.


----------



## hikhodary (19 مايو 2009)

القانون العام لكمية الهواء والسرعة والمساحة هو
Q = A * V
يعني بمعرفة كمية الهواء والسرعة اقدر احسب مساحة المخرج المطلوبة وبالتالي ابعاده حسب الديكور وظروف المكان .
كمية الهواء عرفناها 
فيصبح المطلوب الان هو معرفة السرع وهذة بعض السرعات الموصي بها في carreir hand book المفضلة في بعض التطبيقات المختلفة
broadcast studios 300 - 500 fpm
residences 500 - 750 fpm
general office 1000 - 1250 fpm
stores - 1500 fpm
ملحوظة هامة جدا 
المساحة اللي سوف نحصل عليها من القانون هي المساحة الصافية لذلك اي بدون الموجهات وخلافة ولكي نحصل علي المساح الكلية نقسم الناتج علي ( 0.63 ) تقريبا اذا كان مخرج تغذية و مخرج الراجع علي ( 0.72 ) تقريبا علي حسب نوع وشكل المخرج
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## hikhodary (20 مايو 2009)

وهذا هو الجدول الخاص بالسرعات الموصي بها من carreir hand book 
http://rapidshare.de/files/47229206/recommended_outlet_velocities.doc.html


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 مايو 2009)

يسلمو هالأيادي

و الله يجزيكم الخير أحلى شباب


----------



## أبوشهدومحمد (22 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وياريت تذودنا بباقى مخارج الهواء


----------



## hikhodary (23 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم ابوشهدو محمد ماذا تعني بباقي المخارج ؟
ملحوظة يا جماعة دائما بيكون عدد مخارج الهواء الراجع اقل من عدد مخارج التغذية وده لسببين
الاول ان المساحة الصافية لمخرج الراجع بتكون اكبر من المساحة الصافية لمخرج التغذية المساوي له في المقاس وده طبعا عشان مخرج التغذية بيكون له موجهات وممكن يكون عليه دنبر وده كله بيقلل المساحة الصافي لخروج الهواء .
والسبب الثاني ان كمية هواء الراجع بتكون اقل من هواء التغذية بفارق الهواء النقي المطلوب للمكان(fresh air)
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## elhelaly90 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وعليك يامهندس _ محمد


----------



## محمودصابر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

افادك الله يا اخى العزيز .


----------



## نور محمد علي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وارجو الاهتمام اكتر بهذا الموضوع


----------



## المتكامل (24 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## emara1955 (2 يناير 2010)

جزك الله خير يا كبير المهندسين


----------



## pora (2 يناير 2010)

على راى كاظم الساهر كلك على بعضك حلو


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور استاذنا والحقيقة سيادتك اختصرت ووفرت وقت الاختبار لهذه النوعية 
و الذي اود ان اضيفه هو ان الكميات الواردة بالجدول تراعي معدلات ضوضاء مقبولة 
و اذكر الاخوة ان احد الزملاء قد اضاف للمنتدي كتالوج شركة تعتبر رائدة في صناعة الجريلات 
و للزميل صانع الجريلات نقول استمر و حسن و اقتدي بمن سبقوك في الجودة و ربنا يوفقك
بارك الله فيكم يا مهندس محمد و في أمة محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (2 يناير 2010)

جزيت الجنه


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (3 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات الطيبة


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا مهندسنا الكبير 

أزادك الله علما ونفعت به أخوانك 

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## amr fathy (3 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجدول


----------



## م شهاب (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## sameh seleem (12 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي الحبيب لم أستطع الوصول للملف وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*Face velocity VS Application*

المرفق طيا يتضمن جدول من كاريير يوضح العلاقة بين سرعة الوجة الخارجة من الموزع مع نوع التطبيق
مع التقدير...


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد احمداحمد (13 يناير 2012)

اشكرك جدول مفيد


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ysedawy (13 فبراير 2013)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## nofal (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## younis najjar (19 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tarek gamarec (24 فبراير 2013)

من فضلك كيف يمكن تحديد مستوى الصوت للهواء الخارج من هذه الجريلات لاختيار المناسب منها


----------



## aati badri (24 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (24 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## amato alra7man (19 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## gamalepraheem (20 فبراير 2015)

مشكور جدا


----------

